
Hugo SSG v0.17 released (2x speed and multilingual) - spf13
http://spf13.com/post/hugo-goes-global/
======
anthonyfok
Hugo v0.17 is now available as a Snap package! (Snaps are a new kind of
universal Linux packages.)

Check it out at [https://uappexplorer.com/app/hugo.hugo-
authors](https://uappexplorer.com/app/hugo.hugo-authors)

Better yet, install the "snapd" package, and use the "snap" tool to find and
install Hugo:

    
    
        $ snap find hugo
        Name  Version  Developer     Notes  Summary
        hugo  0.17     hugo-authors  -      Fast and Flexible Static Site Generator
    
        $ sudo snap install hugo
        4.41 MB / 4.41 MB [======================================] 100.00 % 410.06 KB/s 
    
        hugo (stable) 0.17 from 'hugo-authors' installed
    
        $ /snap/bin/hugo version
        Hugo Static Site Generator v0.17 BuildDate: 2016-10-07T09:27:07-06:00
    

(/snap/bin is automatically added to your PATH.)

The snaps for Hugo are available amd64 (x86_64), i386, armhf, arm64 and
ppc64el platforms, thanks to the automatic cross-building infrastructure
provided on Launchpad.

Kudos to Daniel Holbach from Ubuntu and Canonical for laying the framework and
guiding us along the way to make this happen, helping Hugo reach more places!

So yes, if it fits your workflow, please go ahead and give the Hugo snaps a
try! Have fun!

------
bjornerik
Just wanted to give some big credits to the Go team: We got about 40 percent
of the speed increase "for free" just by doing a recompile with Go 1.7.

------
anthonyfok
Wow, this is really awesome! I have been really looking forward to using Hugo
to host a multilingual website, and now the dream has come true!

Thank you for all the developers/contributors who have endeavoured to make
this happen! Time to dig in! Hurray for Hugo v0.17!

嘩！這實在太棒了！我很早就希望能使用 Hugo 來構建一個支持多種語言（如中文、英文、法文）的網站，現在終於夢想成真了！

感謝多位開發者/貢獻者不懈的努力！是時候研究這個新版 Hugo v0.17 的新功能了！

